# Why no liberal expert on anything should be taken seriously..



## Deno (Dec 8, 2017)

Paul Krugman: Trump will bring global recession

Who's the dumb ass now


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 8, 2017)

Deno just blew up his own OP.


----------



## Azrael. (Dec 8, 2017)

Apparently the Trump era is over already, then? 

Cleek's Law: Today’s conservatism is the opposite of what liberals want today, updated daily.


----------



## Deno (Dec 9, 2017)

I really hate to brag....

But what I am making every day in

my 401 K is unbelievable.

Thank you President Donald J. Trump.....

krugman is a real dumb ass just like

all the rest of the left........


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 10, 2017)

Economists are very useful and valuable as long as they stay in their own lane.

Once they become partisan, they become worthless.  And if they can be both partisan and influence policy, they can be dangerous.

Paul Krugman is one example.  Steve Moore is another.
.


----------



## Azrael. (Dec 10, 2017)

You're equating a professional hack with a Nobel Prize winner for his work in international trade economics? 

Cleek's Law: Today’s conservatism is the opposite of what liberals want today, updated daily.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 10, 2017)

Deno said:


> Paul Krugman: Trump will bring global recession
> 
> Who's the dumb ass now


The current administration has social plans not capital plans.

The economy was still moving in the same direction two hundred days ago.

How much political fallout are we already getting from our allies.


----------



## Deno (Dec 10, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Krugman: Trump will bring global recession
> ...


 

Not really sure what you are trying to convey

but krugman is a dumb ass and anyone that

thinks Trump doesn't know what he is doing

is a fool.....


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 10, 2017)

Deno said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Deno said:
> ...


Still haven't seen any fine and wonderful Healthcare plan from right wing.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 10, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Krugman: Trump will bring global recession
> ...



^^^This is the reason why no progressive should be believed in anything. Half the time they are lying and the other half they are just profoundly ignorant.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 10, 2017)

PredFan said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Deno said:
> ...


Projecting much, right wingers. 

How much of our budget is allocated to a fine and wonderful health care plan.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 10, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Stupid and irrelevant but I know you are trying your best.


----------



## Deno (Dec 10, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


 
Anything they come up with will be better than obamacare


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 10, 2017)

Benefits cuts for the poor and tax breaks that add to the People's debt, for the rich?


----------



## PredFan (Dec 10, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> Benefits cuts for the poor and tax breaks that add to the People's debt, for the rich?



It helps everyone. Giving away money to those who don’t produce anything hurts everyone.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 10, 2017)

Deno said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Deno said:
> ...


All they had was, nothing but repeal, the first time.


----------



## miketx (Dec 10, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


That's because the scum in Congress refuse to do their job.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 10, 2017)

PredFan said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Benefits cuts for the poor and tax breaks that add to the People's debt, for the rich?
> ...


Not according to economics. All the People need do, is circulate capital to generate a positive multiplyer effect. 

Only the right wing appeals to ignorance.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 10, 2017)

miketx said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Deno said:
> ...


The left had health care reform.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 10, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Not according to economics and history. It’s why we are losing the war on poverty.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 10, 2017)

PredFan said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Cuts to social services in favor of tax cuts for the rich is what increases poverty.


----------



## miketx (Dec 10, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


You cannot seem to grasp that it's unconstitutional to force Americans to pay a tax because they cannot afford it, can you?


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 10, 2017)

miketx said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Providing for the general welfare and common defense must cover every contingency.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 10, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



See? You don’t know history.

LBJ started the war on poverty and poverty has increased steadily since. When were social services cut during that time? We have done nothing but add to them since.


----------



## toobfreak (Dec 10, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> The current administration has social plans not capital plans.



(The previous administration never had any social plans)



> The economy was still moving in the same direction two hundred days ago.



(in other words, 4 months into his first term, Trump's policies were already taking effect)



> How much political fallout are we already getting from our allies.



(Is a measure of how little ally they really ever were in their constant tug to try to get the USA to fall into their little globalist trap)


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 10, 2017)

miketx said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Just right wing propaganda. 

Providing for the general welfare and common defense must cover every contingency.


----------



## MordechaiGoodbud (Dec 30, 2017)

Deno said:


> Paul Krugman: Trump will bring global recession
> 
> Who's the dumb ass now



You are the dumb ass.

The Trump presidency isn't over.  Just wait and see him screw everything up.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 30, 2017)

PredFan said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Our alleged wars on crime, drugs, and terror need to be listed under defense spending for me to take You, seriously.

Audit our alleged wars on crime, drugs, and terror instead of the Fed, every time it comes up!


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 30, 2017)

toobfreak said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > The current administration has social plans not capital plans.
> ...


How much revenue is there for infrastructure?


----------



## PredFan (Dec 30, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Irrelevant dodge noted.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 30, 2017)

PredFan said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


It is not irrelevant if the right wing keeps using that pie, to find where to cut spending.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 30, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Our discussion is about your statement that is false, and shows you don't know history. Your recent post is a dodge. Typical.


----------



## Deno (Dec 30, 2017)

MordechaiGoodbud said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Krugman: Trump will bring global recession
> ...


 

You are still the Dumb Ass...

You are afraid of President Trumps super success.

Later Butt Hurt...


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 30, 2017)

PredFan said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


stop using that pie.  it is inaccurate since it doesn't reflect general warfare spending under defense spending.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Dec 30, 2017)

Krugman knows what most financial planners and stock analysts know. That the slow increase we've seen in the stock market indicators the past year hide a deadly secret.

That in almost all categories there are a relatively few companies doing well and a larger number that are just breaking even or actually lost money last year. There is always a 3%+ correction in the market every two years but we haven't seen one.

The market is ripe for a huge drop and all the stock trading houses know it. It is a good time to pull back on investments to safe holdings. Cons you be sure to give Trump credit for it when it happens as you've given him credit for all the good things the past 11 months. (_don't worry I know you won't, I'm sure you'll blame it on Hillary, it is in your DNA_).


----------



## PredFan (Dec 30, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Irrelevant dodge noted. You lose.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 30, 2017)

We shall see Trumps long term effect on the economy

Bush looked good for a few years until he crashed it


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 30, 2017)

PredFan said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Nope; you are using false data for a fallacy of false Cause, if you keep claiming it is welfare spending and not warfare spending that is costing our economy, the most.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 30, 2017)

The OP title is why that poster is simply not respected.


----------



## Deno (Dec 31, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> Krugman knows what most financial planners and stock analysts know. That the slow increase we've seen in the stock market indicators the past year hide a deadly secret.
> 
> That in almost all categories there are a relatively few companies doing well and a larger number that are just breaking even or actually lost money last year. There is always a 3%+ correction in the market every two years but we haven't seen one.
> 
> The market is ripe for a huge drop and all the stock trading houses know it. It is a good time to pull back on investments to safe holdings. Cons you be sure to give Trump credit for it when it happens as you've given him credit for all the good things the past 11 months. (_don't worry I know you won't, I'm sure you'll blame it on Hillary, it is in your DNA_).


 

krugman is a dip shit just like his followers...

There are always corrections..

What goes up must come down....

Trump got us out of the obongo slump..

Talk about what's in your dna...

obama blamed Bush and now he wants

to take credit for Trump's actions.

You liberals just keep proving yourselves to be fools...

Keep it up, we are loving it...


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 31, 2017)

Deno said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > Krugman knows what most financial planners and stock analysts know. That the slow increase we've seen in the stock market indicators the past year hide a deadly secret.
> ...


What actions?  merely speculating on news is more like it.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 31, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Deno just blew up his own OP.


He did give himself away as a dumbass..


----------



## Deno (Dec 31, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...


 

This should piss you off...

Trump’s Many Accomplishments So Far!


----------



## Deno (Dec 31, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Deno just blew up his own OP.
> ...


 

Rave on you idiot


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 31, 2017)

Deno said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Deno said:
> ...


From  a right wing propaganda site?


----------



## Deno (Dec 31, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


 

Tell me what they are wrong about........

You liberals just hate facts....


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 31, 2017)

everything.  no one takes the right wing seriously about economics.  it is just, market exuberance and speculation on growth.


----------



## Deno (Dec 31, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> everything.  no one takes the right wing seriously about economics.  it is just, market exuberance and speculation on growth.


 

I knew you couldn't refute one thing......

Winner....


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 31, 2017)

Deno said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > everything.  no one takes the right wing seriously about economics.  it is just, market exuberance and speculation on growth.
> ...


A tax cut is mere speculation on growth.  Taxing for specific purposes is more fiscally responsible.

And,

It was financed by debt, not structural improvements to our economy.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Dec 31, 2017)

Deno said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > Krugman knows what most financial planners and stock analysts know. That the slow increase we've seen in the stock market indicators the past year hide a deadly secret.
> ...



Another con that has elevated their delusions to god status. 

Holy shit.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 31, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



I never made such a claim, moron. You are changing the subject and I'm calling you on your irrelevant dodge. Con you not read?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 31, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Bitch! Do you even earn any money? Wtf is wrong with you?

I'm guessing you never earn any money, and that's why you want "free chicks" because you can't make enough to go to the washywashy every few days and things.

That's pathetic.

Get a job, motherfucker. Anyone that makes any money whatsoever can afford "non-free" girls and still save money and have everything they need if they do it right.

Apparently, you're doing it wrong. Me, I'm so cheap and scared of diseases, I just wrote all that off altogether.


----------



## william the wie (Jan 1, 2018)

I'm coming up on my 40th anniversary 1/7/18 and I still get hit on by women young enough to be my granddaughter just not as often so I don't understand the problem being debated.


----------



## miketx (Jan 1, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


How would we know? We don't work for the government. How about this commie? Why don't you get a job that offers health care?


----------



## Windparadox (Jan 1, 2018)

`
`
Krugman has always been too much of a democratic zealot for my tastes. I neither read nor care what he opines. Having said that, 2017, financially, was a banner year for me and trump had absolutely nothing to do with it. Only republican zealots believe that crap.


----------



## Deno (Jan 1, 2018)

Windparadox said:


> `
> `
> Krugman has always been too much of a democratic zealot for my tastes. I neither read nor care what he opines. Having said that, 2017, financially, was a banner year for me and trump had absolutely nothing to do with it. Only republican zealots believe that crap.


 

Don't fool yourself..

President Trump brought optimism

that while it can't be measured is

as real as concrete.

His deregulations and things like

the keystone pipe line have set

the economy on fire..His tax breaks

are like throwing gas on the fire.

hillary would have been a disaster for

all of America in every way....


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 1, 2018)

PredFan said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Stop claiming it is welfare spending and not defense spending that is wasteful.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 1, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


dear, capital doesn't care about social morals for free; it just needs to circulate to be positive.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 1, 2018)

miketx said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Employment is at the will of either party, not only the employer. 

Capitalism has a natural rate of unemployment.

Nobody takes the right wing seriously about the economics or the law.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 1, 2018)

The rich got richer and the right wing is willing to "screw everyone out of healthcare", instead of coming up with a better solution at lower cost.


----------



## PredFan (Jan 2, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Ok, you keep trying to change the subject and resisting my efforts to make you post something relevant. I’ll waste no more time. Dismissed.


----------



## anotherlife (Jan 2, 2018)

Liberal experts need to be taken seriously.  They can imprison you, take all your money, and even kill you.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 2, 2018)

PredFan said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


It is relevant; general welfare spending includes healthcare reform and a fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage in our Republic.


----------



## justinacolmena (Jan 8, 2018)

Paul Krugman might be a liberal political "pundit," but the only thing he is an expert at is manipulating people and making them angry.

It is not worth the time or the raised blood pressure to pay attention to him.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 8, 2018)

Our alleged wars on crime, drugs, and terror need to be listed under Defense spending not general Welfare spending.


----------

